# Help with L. Berio



## Sosnocsky (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello!, Im new here, so, thanck you for the forum.
Well, we are going to play some music in my conservatory, and our teacher wants us to tell some interesting facts, about the work of his compaser, not music details, just for public. And, Ive to search something about *brin* of L. Berio, but it's quite dificult haha.
THY, anything would be helpful.
(Sorry for my english...)


----------

